# 6" inlet/outlet separator lid?



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

Having upgraded my dust collector to a Grizzly 2 horse with six inch inlet, I would like to convert my garbage can separator to match. I don't see a way to rework the Woodstock abs lid for 6 inch inlet and outlet. Is anybody aware of an alternative? Or do I need to go a different direction? 

I thought about making my own lid out of plywood and 6 inch fittings and create some sort of a weir or baffle to match the concept of the underside of that Woodstock lid. Has anybody tried that?

Thanks,

Chuck Barnett


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

One word: Thien!


----------



## ChuckBarnett (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you. Looks intriguing. I tried to register on the website but can't seem to make that happen. Are you a registered member of that community? My question to them would be can this be made with 6 inch inlet and outlet.


----------



## CheezyRiderAZ (Feb 22, 2020)

I realize this is an old thread but if you're still wondering......



YES, it can!
Were you able to join the Thien site yet?
If so what did you do?......Pics......


I am currently adapting my chip barrel to a 6" outlet but I'll probably go with a single 4" inlet into the side at the top of the barrel with a Thien seperator attached to the lid.
I've read more than once that a smaller inlet can be beneficial.


Lemme know, maybe we can swap info and results......


----------



## roverson (Aug 29, 2017)

I am in this same situation and looking for ideas. I previously converted the metal ring that came with my Harbor Freight dust collector into a Thien baffle per several video tutorials on YouTube, but I'm upgrading to a Grizzly 6 inch blower soon and my old Thien baffle has a 5" inlet. It would be a little challenging to convert it to a 6" so I'm thinking of just rebuilding something for my new 6" setup.


----------

